# Avalible in Richmond area and Southern MD area when its not snowing Northern VA



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

I have decided that I will travel down to Richmond Va area or over the bridge into Southern MD area if it is not snowing in Northern Virginia. That is if the money is rite and I will get enough hours plowing when down there. 
I will also consider other areas if the $$$ are there to make up for the travel and fuel.

Anybody interested just call me on the cell It is on all the time 703-304-3350

Justin

2002 F350 CC Dually 7.3PSD with a 8'6" Boss Straight Blade


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

As long as it isn't snowing in Northern Virginia, I can work the Richmond area. I'll go anywhere the snow is flying!!

Jeff
(703) 795-9964


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

I agree if its not snowing in Maryland I will help out anyone that needs help. It don't like like there is anything in the forecast in Jan.
Thanks


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Well boys if its not snowing in our area and we can find a contact that can guarantee us work when we get there then it sounds like we might have a little road trip to plan out on short term notice.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm In guys


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

Since this seems to be the VA/southern Md thread, You all keep me in mind for northern VA and southern Md!! More than willing to travel for work! If we actually get any snow here in Richmond, I will be sure to call you all.

Task Force Powerwashing & Snow Removal
804-339-2984

We have 2 plow trucks, tailgate spreader, and if needed 4wd compact tractor with loader and back blade. Licenced & Insured

William Engstrom

Thanks!!


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Same here eng50! If you guys get it in Richmond and we miss it in DC (highly unlikely, but you never know) and you need a sub, gimme a call.

Jeff - 703-876-4984


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Man at this point i'm just itching to drop the new blade and am about willing to travel 3 to 4 hours away to get a chance to drop the blade. Oh well from what I keep hearing we might get hit late this month or in February. 

We will all find out in a month or two won't we.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm with you MMO! Doug Hill, Channel 7, said that we are in for 10-12 more days of temps 20 degrees above normal. This just sucks. Got my new Blizzard at the end of November and this has been way too long to wait to try it out. Somebody up there really doesn't like me I guess.

I've been so hard up, I took out my John Deere garden tractor and pushed some gravel around on the driveway. Fun, but no money in it


----------

